# Seguimento Oceânia 2015



## Orion (2 Jan 2015 às 16:24)




----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2015 às 17:24)




----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2015 às 19:57)




----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2015 às 18:21)




----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2015 às 18:37)

O serviço de internet passou por dificuldades em Perth devido às altas temperaturas:



> Extreme hot weather in Perth sent the internet into meltdown on Monday night.
> 
> Thousands of iiNet customers across Australia found themselves offline for about six-and-a-half hours after the company shut down some of its systems at its Perth data centre at about 4.30pm AEDST because of high temperatures, topping 44.4C.
> 
> ...



SMH


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2015 às 22:34)




----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2015 às 15:46)

Céu limpo na Nova Zelândia:







EO


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2015 às 15:55)




----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 03:34)

Tempestade brutal na Austrália:



> Sydney's rainfall to 9am on Tuesday was 119.4mm, the most in any day since February 2002 and the most for an April day in 17 years, according to Weatherzone.
> 
> Wind speeds were also impressive with Wattamolla to Sydney's south recording at least 100 km/h winds every hour since just after midday on Monday. Just after 9am on Tuesday they were clocked at 135 km/h, or well within the range of a category 2 cyclone if sustained.





> The heaviest falls will probably be registered in the Dungog area north of Maitland, where the town copped a severe thunderstorm cell. That storm dumped about 145mm on the town in three hours, leaving a total of 312mm for the 24 hours to 9am.





> Strong overnight winds have whipped up offshore waves of up to 10 metres, lashing Sydney's beaches with three-metre waves.



Notícia completa e vídeos aqui:

http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/australia/67921192/sydney-battered-by-massive-storm-for-second-day

Dados de radares perto de/em Sydney - chuva em 24 horas:


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 04:04)

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/w...ut-it-sure-felt-like-one-20150421-1mpi45.html


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 04:09)




----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 04:11)




----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 14:37)

*Intempérie provoca pelo menos três mortos em Sydney*

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mundo/378484/intemperie-provoca-pelo-menos-tres-mortos-em-sydney


----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 15:11)




----------



## Orion (21 Abr 2015 às 15:30)

http://rt.com/news/251497-australia-nsw-storm-fatalities/


----------



## Orion (23 Abr 2015 às 17:17)

Imagem da tempestade sobre Sydney:

http://www.earthobservatory.nasa.gov/NaturalHazards/view.php?id=85743&eocn=home&eoci=nh


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2015 às 17:25)




----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2015 às 17:50)

*Australia has declared a "substantial" El Nino weather cycle which could wipe out crops and raise prices*

*




*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wea...weather-cycle-could-see-food-prices-rise.html


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2015 às 22:16)

Muito frio no sul (da ilha do Sul) da Nova Zelândia:


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2015 às 22:41)




----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2015 às 22:46)

Fica aqui mais uma imagem da Nova Zelândia:






Este país tem a particularidade de ter mais ovelhas que pessoas:



> New Zealand's sheep numbers have plummeted to where there are now only six for each person living here.
> 
> Figures released from Statistics New Zealand showed the country had dropped below 30 million sheep for the first time since 1943.
> 
> There used to be 22 sheep per person in New Zealand when the number peaked at 70.3 million in 1982 and the population was 3.18 million. Now there's only six sheep for each person.



http://www.stuff.co.nz/business/farming/sheep/68510249/nzs-sheep-flock-smallest-since-1943

A indústria leiteira é das mais importantes. Se bem que a redução da procura chinesa tem feito estragos.


----------



## Orion (24 Mai 2015 às 22:55)

https://www.facebook.com/MetService...35091.136819026380164/908449789217080/?type=1


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 02:22)

Indo às cartas mais antigas deste domingo, incrível o ar frio previsto:





















Imagens de satélite mais recentes:











Isto nunca seria possível sem a ajuda do oceano:






E o inverno ainda não começou.


----------



## Orion (25 Mai 2015 às 02:38)

E uma estação não oficial:






Eles lá encorajam a participação amadora:






Mid Dome, NZ:


----------



## Orion (3 Jun 2015 às 00:26)

Outros vídeos:

http://www.stuff.co.nz/auckland/69054994/terrifying-storm-fells-tree-crushing-familys-car

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11458995


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2015 às 20:35)

*Snow in the desert: Freak hailstorm turns the Red Centre white, blanketing parched earth in ice*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...entre-white-blanketing-parched-earth-ice.html


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 03:44)

Chuva intensa na Nova Zelândia, especialmente na ilha do sul:






A ilha do sul tem uma orografia brutal que se traduz em grandes disparidades na precipitação anual. O interior sofre no Verão com os ventos provenientes de oeste:






A ilha do norte também experienciou inundações:






http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=11468783

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/front-page-top-stories/news/article.cfm?c_id=698&objectid=11468718


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 03:51)




----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2015 às 19:13)




----------



## Orion (22 Jun 2015 às 20:52)




----------



## Orion (11 Jul 2015 às 14:44)

> New South Wales, Australian Capital Territory and Victoria residents are bracing for damaging winds expected to reach blizzard intensity in the Snowy Mountains over the weekend.
> 
> Parts of South Australia and Queensland are also experiencing adverse weather as the country experiences some of its coldest conditions in 15 years.





> Blizzard conditions with winds in excess of 90km/h are expected to develop in the Snowy Mountains on Saturday, with the alpine peaks potentially experiencing gusts of about 125km/h.
> 
> Mick Logan, a meteorologist with the NSW Bureau of Meteorology, said it could be the most impressive widespread snowfall since 2000, with five to 10cm of snow expected down to altitudes of 700 metres in the southern and central ranges, and snow down to 900 metres expected in the northern tablelands.



http://www.theguardian.com/australi...d-and-damaging-winds-for-nsw-act-and-victoria


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2015 às 01:53)

*Snow settles on Hobart's beaches as falls force closure of roads and schools*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-03/snow-across-tasmania-forces-many-key-road-closures/6666838


----------



## blade (5 Out 2015 às 19:42)

37ºc em Sydney ainda agora acabou de começar a primavera lá


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2015 às 22:03)

*A cidade mais ventosa do mundo *

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/10/15/a-cidade-mais-ventosa-do-mundo-com-fotos/


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2015 às 04:00)

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDN65156.shtml


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2015 às 17:37)

*Record rainfall drenches parts of Australia*

http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2015/11/record-rainfall-drenches-parts-australia-151104094325927.html


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Nov 2015 às 16:49)

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=4873183


----------



## celsomartins84 (6 Nov 2015 às 18:10)

Fotos que encontrei pelo Facebook  
Sydney




Ancona, Itália


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2015 às 18:57)

A Nova Gales do Sul (onde está Sydney) e Queensland são dos melhores locais para se ver supercélulas/trovoadas severas (não obstante o seu enorme tamanho). A cidade de Darwin, na ponta norte, é dos melhores locais do mundo para se ver trovoada em geral.

Ao contrário do que a Euronews noticia, o fenómeno não é 'raro':


Por exemplo em 2014:

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/photos-sydney-storm-shelf-clou/24049835


---



> Sydney Northern Region Controller for the NSW SES Allison Flaxman said that, despite statistics, it was important to remember major storm events could hit "any time, anywhere".





> "Storms create more claims in Australia than bushfires, floods, earthquakes. They are a huge problem and we have over 100 thunderstorms a year which create a massive amount of damage, so being ready and prepared are really important messages," said Anthony Justice, chief customer officer for NRMA Insurance.





> The Hunter was revealed as NSW's most storm affected region, accounting for 34 per cent of all storm claims, followed by Gosford-Wyong (18 per cent), central northern Sydney (7 per cent), north western Sydney (7 per cent), St George-Sutherland (5 per cent), Northern Beaches (4 per cent), Illawarra (3  per cent), inner Sydney (3 per cent), eastern suburbs (3 per cent) and lower northern Sydney (2 per cent).



http://www.smh.com.au/environment/w...-as-ses-says-be-prepared-20151026-gkilpg.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Nov 2015 às 22:18)

http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/11/06/sydney-uma-nuvem-que-parece-uma-onda-gigante-com-fotos/


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Nov 2015 às 22:21)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Fotos que encontrei pelo Facebook
> Sydney




Porra, brutal!!!
Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2015 às 22:28)

*Sydney weather: Thunderstorms sweep over southern and northern regions *

http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/austra...orms-sweep-over-southern-and-northern-regions


----------



## João Pedro (7 Nov 2015 às 12:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://greensavers.sapo.pt/2015/11/06/sydney-uma-nuvem-que-parece-uma-onda-gigante-com-fotos/


Magnífica coleção!


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2015 às 04:52)

> SES crews have received about 45 calls for help as a destructive storm cell swept through suburbs south of Brisbane.
> 
> The Bureau of Meteorology has cancelled its storm warning, but earlier reported “very large hail” was present in a “very dangerous” thunderstorm that left its mark on properties.
> 
> Hail as large as tennis balls was observed in Browns Plains, Regents Park, Parkinson, Greenbank, Hillcrest, Boronia Heights and Forestdale.





> EARLIER: A severe thunderstorm has unloaded on areas of southeast Queensland with golf-sized hail recorded in parts of Logan.
> 
> The storm hit the area just after 5pm bringing heavy rain and large hail.
> 
> Suburbs including Hillcrest, Sunnybank, Browns Plains and Regents Park have all recorded golf-sized hail.



http://www.news.com.au/national/weather-latest-on-storm-warnings/story-fncynjr2-1227600420028

Está em vigor um aviso para trovoada severa em algumas zonas de Queensland, Nova Gales do Sul e Austrália Ocidental.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2015 às 21:08)

---






---

O El Niño não é um fenómeno linear:
http://www.smh.com.au/environment/w...edup-risks-for-australia-20151007-gk31ga.html
http://www.smh.com.au/environment/w...edup-risks-for-australia-20151007-gk31ga.html


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2015 às 16:55)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/avi...-a-terrifying-Queensland-lightning-storm.html


----------



## StormRic (25 Nov 2015 às 18:31)

Orion disse:


> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/avi...-a-terrifying-Queensland-lightning-storm.html



Impressionante!
Na verdade o raio não atingiu o avião, é uma ilusão criada pela ponta da asa a passar em contra-luz no momento mais brilhante da descarga. Tudo o resto que se vê na asa são reflexos. Note-se que havendo registo de som, o ruído estável dos jactos, se um raio tivesse atingido a asa o estampido seria praticamente simultâneo (menos de 0,1 segundos depois) e teria ficado registado também.
Também não há nada que indique que o passageiro estava ou tenha ficado aterrorizado, nada se ouve e como se vê a filmagem é perfeitamente calma e impassível, nem deu qualquer salto com a câmara, como de resto muito possivelmente teria acontecido se a descarga tivesse atingido efectivamente o avião.


----------



## camrov8 (25 Nov 2015 às 19:26)

efectivamente não atinge o avião, mas não são incidentes raros


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2015 às 15:30)

Há um aviso para trovoada severa no sul da Austrália:







Foram registadas fotos de raios como esta:






http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/...636122222?sv=709ec3bf8dd32179a205bd9a3a6693f6


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2015 às 16:03)

A estação de Roseworthy, a 56 km a norte de Adelaide e que não me parece que tenha sido atingida diretamente, experienciou uma queda de 5º na temperatura em 5 minutos (01:00 - 01:05). A temperatura aparente caiu mais de 7º (16.8 para 9.2 ):


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2015 às 19:47)

Chuvada colossal há pouco em Noonamah, Território do Norte, Austrália. Mais de 130 milímetros em 2h (01:00-03:00 locais). Mais de 180 milímetros desde as 00:30 e as 03:00 locais:






http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDD60801/IDD60801.94105.shtml

Persiste a chuva fraca a moderada (imagens de radar):

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR633.loop.shtml#skip


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2015 às 20:04)

Infelizmente é de noite portanto a qualidade das imagens não é muita. Ainda é possível ver a animação:

http://en.sat24.com/en/au

http://www.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=aus


----------



## Orion (15 Dez 2015 às 23:14)

Sydney pode voltar a ter mais nuvens 'apocalíticas' (que como escrevi anteriormente não são tão raras):






Radar aqui:

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR032.loop.shtml#skip


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2015 às 01:50)

Destructive winds and golf ball-sized hail have battered Sydney's south, with a wind gust in excess of 200km/h at Kurnell recorded during the thunderstorm.

http://www.9news.com.au/wild-weathe...ning-issued-for-sydney-gosford-and-wollongong

Severe thunderstorms and a tornado hit Sydney on Wednesday, with more to come in the afternoon.

"There is obvious evidence that we have had a tornado go through Cronulla today," said Alan Sharp, a meteorologist at the Bureau of Meteorology.

"There were gusts of 213km/h recorded at Cronulla and it was obvious from our radar that there was a tornado in that area.

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/w...s-forecast-to-hit-sydney-20151215-glohb3.html


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2015 às 17:51)

> Adelaide has recorded its hottest ever run of December days, with the mercury hitting 40 degrees Celsius on Saturday.
> 
> The Bureau of Meteorology (BoM) confirmed that Adelaide was sweltering through its fourth consecutive day over 40C, making it the city's longest December heatwave since records began.





> "We have a high pressure system over the Tasman Sea that's not really moving anywhere, we've got anti-clockwise winds around that high pressure system and very hot and dry northerly winds bringing very hot air from inland Australia's towards Adelaide," Anolak told The Huffington Post Australia.





> It is the second outbreak of extreme weather in Adelaide this month and December 7 was Adelaide's hottest December night ever, with a minimum of 30.3C.



http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2015/12/18/adelaide_n_8842422.html?ncid=edlinkauhpmg00000001


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2015 às 17:56)

Mais logo, quase 50º no oeste australiano...


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2015 às 21:19)

Verão extremamente quente também na Nova Zelândia (ilha do sul):



> Strong, hot winds will make for a scorcher down south.
> 
> Blenheim is expected to reach a record-breaking 35 degrees Celsius.
> 
> ...





> MetService meteorologist Tom Adams said the conditions were due to a warm air mass moving from northern Australia.



http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/75311428/south-island-set-for-scorcher


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2015 às 21:29)

Manhã sufocante


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2015 às 21:32)

Sydney has sweated through its hottest December night in 15 years, but a cool change - and a good drenching - is on its way.

The mercury was still sitting at 29 degrees at 10pm on Sunday in the city, before dropping briefly to a low of 22.6 degrees just after 3am.

Weatherzone meteorologist Ben McBurney said the dip in the temperature was short-lived, with the mercury rising again to 27 degrees by 4.30am, making it an uncomfortable night for sleeping.

http://www.smh.com.au/environment/w...cember-night-in-15-years-20151220-gls5tm.html


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2015 às 18:08)

Vídeo para explicar as altas temperaturas na Nova Zelândia. A orografia desempenhou um papel muito importante

https://assets.stuff.co.nz/video/production/1450650100347-NIWA explains.mp4


----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2015 às 13:11)




----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2015 às 22:30)

Certos locais do Território do Norte, Austrália, estão de aviso para tempo severo:



> A low [996hPa] is located within the monsoon trough inland of Darwin. It is expected to move slowly eastward today.
> 
> Showers and thunderstorms with peak gusts around 90 km/h and severe thunderstorms and heavy rain which may lead to FLASH FLOODING are forecast for the Tiwi forecast district and parts of the Daly, Arnhem and eastern Carpentaria forecast districts.



http://www.bom.gov.au/nt/warnings/severe.shtml

A estação de Charles Point, a sudoeste de Darwin, tem 209 milímetros acumulados em menos de 24 horas:

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDD60801/IDD60801.99510.shtml

235 milímetros em Dum In Mirrie:

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDD60801/IDD60801.94116.shtml


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2015 às 16:00)

*Cyclone, flood and fire warnings in place across much of Australia*

http://www.news.com.au/national/cyc...a/news-story/a96d661ddd77403ae4362029d40bcac0


----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2015 às 16:06)




----------



## Orion (25 Dez 2015 às 20:29)




----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2015 às 12:21)

A depressão continua a ser alimentada pela humidade tropical:






E a gerar grandes acumulados localmente:






A depressão continua a desafiar os modelos. Em vez de permanecer no norte da Austrália com um movimento para este, deverá agora dirigir-se para o centro desértico:


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2015 às 12:23)

Precipitação de ontem (dia 29 lá) no Território do Norte:


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2015 às 12:32)

*Northern Territory floods: Main highway cut as croc warning issued for population centres*

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-28/croc-warning-for-nt-flood-areas/7056942



> The tropical low, which has dumped up to 600 millimetres in some parts of the Top End and caused major flooding, is moving south-east, towards the Simpson Desert.


----------



## Orion (31 Dez 2015 às 11:56)

A depressão continua a afetar o centro australiano. Aviso lançado para a Austrália do Sul:



> A low pressure system over the southeast of the Northern Territory is slow moving, and associated tropical moisture and rain is pushing south into South Australia.
> 
> Areas of very heavy rain and isolated thunderstorms are likely in the warning area today and overnight with falls in excess of 50 mm over a 3 to 6 hour period, which may lead to flash flooding. Daily rainfall totals of 50 to 150 mm are forecast.



Está previsto um ligeiro enfraquecimento nas próximas horas...






... com uma posterior 'reativação' da depressão um pouco mais a este no sábado, estendendo-se para o domingo:






Chuvas fortes localmente devem persistir. Não me admiraria nada se amanhã a depressão estivesse, novamente, num local completamente diferente do que estava modelado.


----------

